# Root Pendulas Supreme



## NC mark (Nov 17, 2019)

A couple of pics


----------



## macaduna (Oct 31, 2014)

Cool! I follow a page on facebook for vintage root and shakespeare archery. Ernie Root some great designs


----------



## ComicRelief365 (Jul 10, 2020)

That looks great, Mark! Do you still shoot with it? =) Thanks for sharing!


----------

